# mlb.tv on Roku



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with mlb.tv on the Roku? I've got to decide soon if I want to stick with the package on Directv or go with mlb.tv. Also have a Smartv with mlb.tv app on it. Anyone with experience that way?

The price difference is negligible if you haggle with Dtv, but from what I've read, mlb.tv has a few more perks you don't get eith Dtv. Archives, etc.

Appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*mlb.tv: Bad Deal for Me*

*Warning: Indecipherable MLB black-out rules a real "gotcha" *

I signed up for mlb.tv so I could watch Atlanta Braves games on my *Roku* box without having to search for sporadic game broadcasts all over the tv "dial". Come to find out too late that, due to inscrutable Major League Baseball blackout rules, I cannot watch ANY Braves games on mlb.tv, although I am located about 300 miles from Atlanta in SE Georgia. To say I am *profoundly disappointed* would be an understatement, and with *no refunds*, I feel as if I was *defrauded* by mlb.tv from the get-go.

Here are the problems I have with mlb.tv:
Favorite team (Braves) blacked-out
no up-front way to pre-qualify for favorite team by IP or zip code. (qualifier box buried in fine print)
bad PQ, worse than SD
no access to mlb.tv special features
slow operation
slate only shown during commercial breaks, no video or audio feed between innings
absolutely* no refund* of the $129 annual 'premium' membership fee
mandatory annual "auto-renewal", no user option.
I am very angry with the strangle-hold Major League Baseball has on baseball fans, and I am highly pissed that mlb.tv's unfair (dishonest) rules have cheated me out of watching the Atlanta Braves and flat-out robbed me of $129!


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

Went from Directv baseball package to MLB-TV. Best decision, I luv it. Direct wanted $199 for Extra Innings. MLB-TV was $130.00. Picture quality is SD on my ROKU LT, but who cares. I receive every game, including blackouts after 2 hours after game ends. Not a big deal breaker for me. Will definitely re-subscribe next season.

Can easily cancel the auto-renewal, either by phone or orline. They give a confirmation number.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have one of the earlier HD Roku boxes but MLB-TV games are all in HD and I have enjoyed for the most part. Lack of stats and standing is my biggest complaint. I most likely won't renew next year. MLB TV does not have a working App on my Vizio Co-Star. (Wasted my money)


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

You can get stats and standings at a blizzard of websites. If you have a smartphone, the AtBat app will give you all that with your mlb.tv subscription - and all the games and highlights on your phone as well (though I recommend accessing via WiFi if you're watching the videos)


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I love MLB.TV. I'm able to watch baseball at work on my 360 or ps3. If or when they ever roll MLB.TV together with Extra Innings like the other sports do I'll be even happier.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mrro82 said:


> I love MLB.TV. I'm able to watch baseball at work on my 360 or ps3. If or when they ever roll MLB.TV together with Extra Innings like the other sports do I'll be even happier.


OK. You have a 360 and PS3 at work? And you get paid for this work?


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

trh said:


> OK. You have a 360 and PS3 at work? And you get paid for this work?


I'm in the military.For morale we have both and after hours we use them.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Nick said:


> *mlb.tv: Bad Deal for Me*
> 
> *Warning: Indecipherable MLB black-out rules a real "gotcha" *
> 
> ...


While I commiserate that the blackout rules are absolutely stupid, I need to say the following:
1. "Blackout and other restrictions apply. Please click here for more info" pops you right to a box to put your ZIP code in. No login required.
2. You could've just googled "MLB blackout map" and gotten this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MLB_Blackout_Areas.png
3. The PQ is definitely NOT worse than SD. On the Roku itself it's excellent and more than enough to watch the Mets struggle through yet another season.

Count yourself lucky, you could live in Iowa. So many teams claim the state it looks like a bowl of tutti frutti ice cream.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

But I noticed this on the MLB page on blackouts:



> Note MLB.com live game blackouts are determined in part by IP address. The zip code search is offered for general reference only.


My zip code isn't in their database. I guess it falls under their 'recently established' zip codes. It was created in 2003. 
So I entered our old zip code (which is for the town that is next to ours). MLB lists Tampa & Marlins as two teams subject to live blackouts.

But the zip code for my IP provider is in Georgia and their zip code has Atlanta listed.

I don't have MLB.tv on my Roku, but would this cause me problems with blackouts?


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

My now estranged wife had MLB.tv on our Roku for the past three seasons. Our experience was that early in the seasons they had some bugs to work out but once these were resolved it was sweet.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

I just installed an HDMI cable on LT Roku (The cheap one). The picture quality is excellent. Will never go back to Extra Innings on Directv.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

MLB-TV is the most watched App on my Roku. I just wish they would update the App to show more than one game at a time, like the XBox 360 App does.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Just to show how stupid the blackout rules are...if you live in Hawaii...you better jump on a jet at 6am if you want to see any of these teams play: Oakland Athletics, Seattle Mariners, San Francisco Giants, San Diego Padres, Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim, and Los Angeles Dodgers.

That is just absurd. I am 350 miles from the closest team, and two or three of em claim me. Claim all they want. If they want money, they better lift the blackouts.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a first generation Roku and have subscribed to MLB.tv the last few years. I get HD "quality" broadcasts which isn't bad considering it is a live event over the Internet. I take it out on my patio when the weather is good and can bop from one game to another without too much problem. Unlike DirecTV, there is no multi-game screen. If it comes, great. If not, so be it.

One of the great things about MLB.tv is you can watch a game any time you choose and if you live in an area where you are blacked out, just wait a few hours and an archived replay is available. You can't get that with DTV where it is live only, no replays (your regional sports net may do a replay). 

The two things that annoy me about DTV and MLB.tv is that it requires separate subscription. Unlike the NBA and NHL who offer packages across ALL platforms (TV, phone, iPad, etc.), you have to cough up well in excess of $300 to get it across the board.

Secondly, there are no commercials on Roku. You get some if you watch MLB.tv on your computer, but the silence is deafening. And when the live action returns, it is a millisecond off and it is like someone sneaked up behind you and yelled. It can be unnerving. 

The great thing about Roku and MLB.tv is that it is a yearly subscription, meaning you can pull up any game at any time from the previous year. A true baseball junky's dream. You can watch a July game on your big screen on Christmas Day is you like. The HD picture quality is very good, not DTV-like, but still not bad. 

My only wish for 2014 is that MLB sells their Extra Innings package like the NHL or NBA for a single price for all platforms. I am getting tired of paying for both and will probably eliminate one this year if they don't.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

If the game is in progress, can one rewind and start at the beginning?

jdg


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

JohnDG said:


> If the game is in progress, can one rewind and start at the beginning?
> 
> jdg


As I recall from last year, I think you have 3 choices:
1. Watch Live
2. Play from the begining
3. Select a certain inning.

I also have Center Ice, but I think those were the choices for MLB-TV.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I've never subscribed to either EI or MLB.tv, I know you can always "bargain" with DirecTV, but does anyone know if MLB.tv ever has offers or discounts? (not mid season, etc)


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

woj027 said:


> I've never subscribed to either EI or MLB.tv, I know you can always "bargain" with DirecTV, but does anyone know if MLB.tv ever has offers or discounts? (not mid season, etc)


MLB-TV and Game Center are less than Extra Innings and Center Ice. All four do price drops, as the season progresses, but I think MLB-TV and Game Center do them more often, as CI & EI only do half season price drops.

I used to have Center Ice, but changed to Game Center for the following:
1. The lack of Canadian games in HD.
2. The lack of being able to get games when you are away from home. GC has many different devices you can use to view games.
3. If you want to go back and watch a previous game you can do so. With CI you could view a previous game, only if you recorded it, and were home to view it.

I changed to MLB-TV because:
1. The lack of being able to view games away from home.
2. You can view previous games at home or away, without having to record them.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. I'll be looking into MLB.tv this year. $129.99 ain't a bad price though.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

For the last two years I have had both MLBEI on DirecTV and the MLB.tv (so I can watch games out on my patio and in the garage) via Roku. I very much prefer the DTV package because the quality if the picture blows away Roku and I absolutely HATE the blank screen between innings and get shocked out of my seat when it comes back to live action. This year I have to cut one and because I am moving DirecTV made my choice simple.

As part of the moving incentive to stay with them, DTV is hooking me up with a free wireless Genie mini that I can take to any place in the house, garage or patio (I am also getting a free Genie upgrade). That essentially eliminates my need for MLB.tv. Roku offers HD "quality" and while it is still a good option for some, another issue I had was with the fluctuation of ISP speeds at certain times, I found the picture quality suffer during a game. Sure, some don't care about it, but if I have an expensive HDTV, I want my picture to be the same. 

As I have dropped one level with DTV and only an extra $6.00 for the Genie wireless, my monthly savings is about half of what I would pay for MLBEI each month so the choice was easy.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh, one other thing. Because I have the sports pack, I get all the televised spring games too.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

woj027 said:


> Thanks. I'll be looking into MLB.tv this year. $129.99 ain't a bad price though.


Mine is auto renewal. I think they are starting with spring training games next week. I think it is the 28th, that I saw that Detroit has a game scheduled.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

The Internet speed has a lot to do with the picture quality. I upgraded my speed and my Roku picture on MLB-TV vs EI on DirecTV is very close. If you look real close you might see a slight better PQ on the EI games.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

I run 25mbps Internet speed yet I still see fluctuations in picture during games. And that is with the Roku and modem in same room. Maybe the new Roku with direct hookup to modem will help but as I have found (even with Sunday Ticket on my PC) that side by side there IS a picture difference. Regardless of the technology live TV via the Internet will never equal PQ of satellite. And that is also why I laughed when I heard Goggle was being talked about as taking over the Sunday Ticket when DTV contract runs out. People don't invest in high end TVs to watch inferior PQ, especially football fans IMHO.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I sometimes get mlb.tv with a couple people to split the cost.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

bubbaray21 said:


> I run 25mbps Internet speed yet I still see fluctuations in picture during games. And that is with the Roku and modem in same room. Maybe the new Roku with direct hookup to modem will help but as I have found (even with Sunday Ticket on my PC) that side by side there IS a picture difference. Regardless of the technology live TV via the Internet will never equal PQ of satellite. And that is also why I laughed when I heard Goggle was being talked about as taking over the Sunday Ticket when DTV contract runs out. People don't invest in high end TVs to watch inferior PQ, especially football fans IMHO.


I just upgraded to the Roku 3 from the 2 and my setup is direct Cat 6 Ethernet hookup. I always feel Ethernet will do a better job than wireless.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

loudo said:


> I just upgraded to the Roku 3 from the 3 and my setup is direct Cat 6 Ethernet hookup. I always feel Ethernet will do a better job than wireless.


 Of course an Ethernet hookup is always desirable, but I have already compared side by side with Sunday Ticket. My computer screen is top grade HDMI HP monitor against a 5 year old Sony LCD and the Sony was still far superior. This is not comparing movies on Netflix, etc. I don't think live sports will ever work via the Internet compared to satellite for PQ even with speeds up to 100 Mbps because there are too many variables with Internet.

I am a PQ guy. If I was traveling, like I used to, MLB.tv is GREAT, especially when you take your Roku (or computer) with you and hook up to hotel wireless. Always carried RCA cables in case they still had old CRTs. Watching it on my iPad is great too, but that said, if I am home (which is now the case full time) I'll pay the extra for EI just for the PQ.

Everyone had their tastes. One poster said he/she gets it in SD and he/she is very satisfied. I come from a generation that watched hockey in B&W (try following the puck doing that LOL) so the closer I can get to a real stadium experience is what I want.

I do have to say that Roku is probably the best streaming box out there not just because the PQ is pretty good, they also have lots more channel availability. That's why the second generation streamers are so popular, especially the one with direct Ethernet hookup.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

bubbaray21 said:


> I run *25mbps Internet speed yet I still see fluctuations in picture during games*. And that is with the Roku and modem in same room. Maybe the new Roku with direct hookup to modem will help but as I have found (even with Sunday Ticket on my PC) that side by side there IS a picture difference. Regardless of the technology *live TV via the Internet will never equal PQ of satellite*. And that is also why I laughed when I heard Goggle was being talked about as taking over the Sunday Ticket when DTV contract runs out. People don't invest in high end TVs to watch inferior PQ, especially football fans IMHO.


Is your ISP a cable company? If so, it's common to see speed drops during peak hours.

I have FiOS and bumped it down to 15 mbps because it is ROCK STEADY. Just yesterday a Comcast guy came to my door and told me that they have faster Internet speeds than FiOS. On Sunday at 2:00 am maybe...

Re IPTV, I think the old axiom of "never say never" holds true. The technology gets better and better every day. Certainly fiber optics run to your door can deliver equal or better PQ than satellite. It's all about bandwidth.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

ISP is cable. They have fiber optic but not where I am moving. I wish I had FiOS availability because I would grab them in a heartbeat (just for Internet because I am not giving up DirecTV).

As far as PQ, I don't think I will live long enough to see the Internet be as good as a direct picture. Then again, I also said CDs would never become a staple in our lives  I was really on target there, huh.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I jsut got my email that they're auto-renewing me. I haven't decided if I'm pulling the plug on that or not.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

RasputinAXP said:


> I jsut got my email that they're auto-renewing me. I haven't decided if I'm pulling the plug on that or not.


you should act now before your charge card gets hit. I made the decision a couple of weeks ago. I am still holding out hope that DirecTv (and cable) gets the online access like the NBA and NHL. If they do it will probably close a bit more which a nominal bump in price would be okay with me. But I am already going with DTV over MLB.tv because of the Wireless Genie mini.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

bubbaray21 said:


> you should act now before your charge card gets hit. I made the decision a couple of weeks ago. I am still holding out hope that DirecTv (and cable) gets the online access like the NBA and NHL. If they do it will probably close a bit more which a nominal bump in price would be okay with me. But I am already going with DTV over MLB.tv because of the Wireless Genie mini.


That might bring me back to EI on DTV, if I could have access while on the road, but I don't see it happening this close to the start of the season. Going to stick with MLB-TV until it happens.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

Spring training games with the Sports Pack begin next week and this is the latest DTV (and cable) has gone without any information on the new yearly package. There are new blackout rules that are supposed to go into effect and a couple of tweaks overall and I suspect there could be negotiations with MLB and the distributors of EI that may still be ongoing. I want to see what DTV has to offer before I sign up even though I probably will anyway.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

bubbaray21 said:


> The two things that annoy me about DTV and MLB.tv is that it requires separate subscription. Unlike the NBA and NHL who offer packages across ALL platforms (TV, phone, iPad, etc.), you have to cough up well in excess of $300 to get it across the board.
> 
> My only wish for 2014 is that MLB sells their Extra Innings package like the NHL or NBA for a single price for all platforms. I am getting tired of paying for both and will probably eliminate one this year if they don't.


What package are you referring to with the NHL where you can pay one price and get it on DirecTV and across all platforms?


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

trh said:


> What package are you referring to with the NHL where you can pay one price and get it on DirecTV and across all platforms?


 Both the NBA and NHL promote it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bubbaray21 said:


> Both the NBA and NHL promote it.


NHL GC & CI aren't together or promoted as such. NBA LP is.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> NHL GC & CI aren't together or promoted as such.


That's what I thought.

I'm looking at GCL for the 2nd half of the season, but I'm concerned that the next update to the iPad app will exclude my first gen iPad.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

sigma1914 said:


> NHL GC & CI aren't together or promoted as such. NBA LP is.


In all honesty, I thought I saw promotions for both leagues. My bad.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

bubbaray21 said:


> Spring training games with the Sports Pack begin next week and this is the latest DTV (and cable) has gone without any information on the new yearly package. There are new blackout rules that are supposed to go into effect and a couple of tweaks overall and I suspect there could be negotiations with MLB and the distributors of EI that may still be ongoing. I want to see what DTV has to offer before I sign up even though I probably will anyway.


It is usually the minute before we get anything from DTV on either Extra Innings or Center Ice.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

bubbaray21 said:


> Both the NBA and NHL promote it.


I had Center Ice for years and I never saw such a thing. As a matter of fact that is why I switched to Game Center (Mobile availability). If they ever do offer it, I will be back with CI, in a heartbeat.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

I dropped EI last year for MLB.TV. I really enjoy being able to listen to the radio guys synced over the television. I like it that it comes with At Bat so I can listen while driving. I like it's available on my tablet as well. And my internet is fast enough the PQ & streaming work well on my one tv that doesn't have an HDMI port. Great value for me. I'm not sure I'd be interested if EI & MLB.TV were bundled. Depends on the cost. I wondered last year if I made the right decision and I know have now.. Made the switch to NHL Gamecenter too over CI and very happy with it too.
All good platforms, I advise to give it try one season, or buy both. Great to have choices.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

bubbaray21 said:


> Spring training games with the Sports Pack begin next week and this is the latest DTV (and cable) has gone without any information on the new yearly package. There are new blackout rules that are supposed to go into effect and a couple of tweaks overall and I suspect there could be negotiations with MLB and the distributors of EI that may still be ongoing. I want to see what DTV has to offer before I sign up even though I probably will anyway.


I was under the impression that spring training games are blacked-out for out-of-area subscribers on DTV.

jdg


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

JohnDG said:


> I was under the impression that spring training games are blacked-out for out-of-area subscribers on DTV.
> 
> jdg


 MLB Network,will carry a gazillion games during ST, but I have had DTV and the Sports Lack for years and have never been blacked out during that time. Of course regular season games are blacked out because they want you to buy the EI package.

That said, one of the things I love about EI and having the Sports Pack is that I can tune to NESN or some other channel on game day and watch the pregame, game and post game without having to change channels to the EI tier. With MLB.tv you MAY get a ore game, but they snap it off within minutes of the last out.

On a day where I don't want to watch a specific game, EI on DTV gives me the same multi-game box I get with Sunday Ticket until one game appeals to me to switch to it. Now I understand that some people don't mind the small PQ difference and little glitches with MLB.tv but personally I have a different agenda when it comes to baseball. I follow three teams closely and I am an avid day baseball nut so I want ore and post game as well as games, I want the highest resolution picture and all the benefits EI has.

That said, I WILL be buying the minor league version - MiLB.tv - because I can stream it to my TV because they have many day games, some beginning in the morning. Roku doesn't have that yet but my iPad will suffice quite nicely.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

JohnDG said:


> I was under the impression that spring training games are blacked-out for out-of-area subscribers on DTV.
> 
> jdg


In the past I have seen spring training games on the RSN sports networks, without a subscription to EI. But of course you need to subscribe to the RSN sports package.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

I just checked the DirecTV website and, as I suspected, you purchase MLBEI and you also get it on Roku and other devices as well. I believe it was inevitable that baseball would go in this direction because people did not want to pay twice to watch games away from home. And the best part? It comes in just under $200.00 which is a bargain!


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

bubbaray21 said:


> I just checked the DirecTV website and, as I suspected, you purchase MLBEI and you also get it on Roku and other devices as well. I believe it was inevitable that baseball would go in this direction because people did not want to pay twice to watch games away from home. And the best part? It comes in just under $200.00 which is a bargain!


That figures, just after my MLB-TV renewed. Maybe next year I will go back to EI. Seems like DirecTV always wait until the last minute to post their sports packages.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

loudo said:


> That figures, just after my MLB-TV renewed. Maybe next year I will go back to EI. Seems like DirecTV always wait until the last minute to post their sports packages.


 I intentionally stopped my auto-renewal because I thought this would happen. And you are right, DTV waited until just before the opening games in Australia to post it on their site. Usually I see a flood of commercials but I haven't seen one yet. The spot is on their website but not running on any of their sports stations. Odd. But I am a happy camper nonetheless.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Crap, I already bought At Bat as I like to have the audio feeds but never would buy mlb.tv. Why couldn't DirecTV have promoted this more so I would have known? I've waited for this for years.


----------



## Bronxiniowa (Apr 14, 2013)

If I didn't live in Des Moines, where we are in the market areas of 6 MLB Midwest clubs (Cubs, White Sox, Twins, Royals, Brewers and Cardinals), I would probably buy EI. Unfortunately, given my location, I'd be paying full price while seeing only 80 percent of MLB teams. So I get the Sports Pack and watch those team's games in the clear, plus MLB.TV for the other teams. MLB.TV picture quality on an HD TV doesn't compare to EI but it's watchable, plus I get MLB audio. Hope everyone is satisfied with their decision. Baseball's back!


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

I watched the Nats on DTV and went out in the garage. I hooked my iPad up to the TV using the MLB app and it worked pretty good EXCEPT the volume was low for the game and I had to pump it up to 55 (out of 100), but when they went to commercial there were spots showcasing some old games and the volume almost blew my speakers. Game came back and it was dramatically lower. They have got to fix this.

However, I brought one of my Roku units out there and it was perfect. Just a 'Commercial in progress' screen without the BS. If they could somehow figure out how to insert commercials like they do on TV it would be fine with me. I know they can't run spots via the Internet, but if they get national sponsors like Bud and Coke, MLB would run into the local problems. 

All in all, it works fine and I have to agree that DirecTV could have done a better job promoting it. I can only surmise that the deal came together late in spring training because there were only three provider choices when I activated the MLB.tv portion. I had a feeling this would happen and I held out until the last minute to sign up and I got the entire thing for just under $200.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like MLB.TV on Roku has a DVR like functionality. I was able to join a game in progress, start from the beginning and fast-forward thru the commercial breaks.

jdg


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

JohnDG said:


> Looks like MLB.TV on Roku has a DVR like functionality. I was able to join a game in progress, start from the beginning and fast-forward thru the commercial breaks.
> 
> jdg


MLB on Roku always had those options. The only thing I didn't like about the fast forward or go back was you didn't see the picture to know how far you went, only the time of where you were in the game. If you wanted to just go back a few seconds it always went past where you wanted to go. That said, it was a very small complaint.

As far as I am concerned, Roku is the best streaming device out there.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

bubbaray21 said:


> MLB on Roku always had those options. The only thing I didn't like about the fast forward or go back was you didn't see the picture to know how far you went, only the time of where you were in the game. If you wanted to just go back a few seconds it always went past where you wanted to go. That said, it was a very small complaint.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, Roku is the best streaming device out there.


It is good but the app needs some serious updating compared to the MLB-TV XBox or computer app.You can only view one game at a time and everytime you want to check another score you have ot back out of the game you are watching and open up the game you want to check the score of.


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

loudo said:


> It is good but the app needs some serious updating compared to the MLB-TV XBox or computer app.You can only view one game at a time and everytime you want to check another score you have ot back out of the game you are watching and open up the game you want to check the score of.


Agreed, but to me that is a minor flaw considering everything Roku has to offer compared to other streaming devices. I generally wait until "commercial in progress" before I check in for other scores. If you are a fantasy player I can understand the frustration because you want everything yesterday, but to the average fan they tend to stay with a specific game.


----------

